# Silicone Oils?



## adam_c (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone!

You'll have to excuse me if my questions are elementary, I'm a newbie. 

I was wondering if adding dimethicone to MP soap has ever been tried. I tried to search for any previous experimentation to no avail. Its my favorite additive for lotions and serums and was very interested to find out if it could be incorporated into a soap. 

Also, if it can, what is the maximum ratio of oil to base that can be achieved. Some really dry days I apply dimethicone directly to my hands and feet so a high ratio would be preferred. 

Sorry if its a stupid question. I'm still learning the basics.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 22, 2011)

You should read what the cosmetic database has to say about this ingredient -amongst other things: Suspected to be an environmental toxin and be persistent or bioaccumulative...

If you choose to use it with M&P, you'd have to do some testing as the bases are formulated to be effective the way they are. Any addition will change the chemistry and potentially the consistency etc.


----------



## adam_c (Feb 22, 2011)

hmmm... interesting. It appears it was placed on the Environment Canada Domestic Substance List because of a couple of studies that indicate there is some gaps in data. It is currently approved for cosmetic and food use by the FDA and CIR. It does not appear there is any solid evidence to suggest it is toxic in normal exposure amounts in humans. It is also VERY widely used in cosmetics, conditioners, all types of spray on products, lotions, etc. I guess it has yet to be seen. 

Does anybody else add oils to their soaps? I imagine it would have a very similar effect to the physics of the soap unless there is an unkown chemical reaction that occurs.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 22, 2011)

Typically, you can add up to 1 Tbsp of oil per pound of soap. Lots of people add carrier oils to add specific propertied to their soaps.


----------



## carebear (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm as crunch as the next person, and then some, but I have zero faith in that cosmetics database.  But that's just me.


----------



## adam_c (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess I'll just have to do a bit of experimenting then. 
How will I know when an amount is too much? Will the emulsion break or will it be more subtle changes?
I guess I can't ask specifically about this oil but in the case of other oils what is the tell tale sign of too much?


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 23, 2011)

too much liquid = not so hard soap.
Try to stay within the suggested amounts of 1tbsp per pound


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Why would you want to include a silicone?  

I would have thought it would make the bath / shower so slippery to be dangerous?  I love it in barrier hand creams and some other products in small amounts, but not soap.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Mar 1, 2011)

I use it in my syndet conditioner and it does not make the tub or shower slippery at all. I think you can add it to M&P soap you'll just have to experiment as to how much is too much. Don't worry, you'll know if it's too much. I would think it would separate or never harden up.


----------

